# Little Sugar Creek - Creek Chub Fly Fishing



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Fished the Little Sugar Creek at the Park in Smithville....Used a #16 black pheasant tail and caught a lot of creek chubs and small gills...they were not very big maybe 6" at the most but I did catch a few in the 10" range and they were fun to catch...not to many people fish that small creek....needed a good break from catching trout, gills, and bass during the week ...and Little Sugar Creek was the ticket....had a great time...fished from the bridge downstream to the end of the park....The creek kinda reminds me of the Creek Chubs I catch in Canton fishing the East and West Branches of the Nimissilla Creek...they hold some pretty big chubs to....


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice. I don't know about everyone else but I find creek chubs to be kinda fun to catch on the fly. Always willing to bite and put up a little fight. They also make good pike bait


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

I agree catching those creek chubs on a light weight fly rod with a 2 pound tippet can be fun...I tend to catch bigger ones in the East and West Branches of the Nimissilla creek that runs through the Canton park off Fulton St...the biggest ones are from the monument and downstream...I have caught some close to 18" in there.....and yes they do make great pike bait...but I am a CPR Guy...Catch,Photo, and Release.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Sometimes when I am desperate, I still go after chubs like I did when I was a kid. They can be fun. Sometimes you find a big one and it is almost like trout.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

That brings back memories. As a kid I used to catch them on my fly rod in the local creek. I'd take them down to the bait shop and they would pay me a quarter for each one. Once I caught two in a row that must have been 15''. They looked like little steelheads. Imagine the shovelhead you could catch on one of those bad boys.


----------

